# old pix: Ethmostigmus "True Blue"



## Steven (Jun 27, 2011)

For Jason and anyone else interested 

some old pictures of my "True Blue" legged Ethmostigmus spec. from Kenia,
don't have them anymore, and haven't seen them for yeaaaaars,... maybe it can trigger people to start looking back for these,... they were much larger then any blue-ringed, blue legged or yellow legged. and had a lovely brown body with full steel blue legs.


----------



## Crysta (Jun 27, 2011)

not showing up


----------



## Steven (Jun 27, 2011)

fixed them,... i hope


----------



## Galapoheros (Jun 27, 2011)

I can't forget that one for some reason, I keep having the pic showing the size when it was in crawling on your hand.


----------



## Steven (Jun 27, 2011)

Galapoheros said:


> I can't forget that one for some reason, I keep having the pic showing the size when it was in crawling on your hand.


hehehe  yeah, those were rather huge pedes,... didn't find that picture today,... but i'll search for it somewhere in my digital archive


----------



## beetleman (Jun 27, 2011)

yeah, i remember these too,i had them years back,i even got plings from them,i wish they would become avail.again,i wonder why they just vanished after that i would love to get more.


----------



## sk12457 (Jun 27, 2011)

beautiful BLUE


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Steven,

Very nice pic´s from really rare pede.

cheers


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Jun 28, 2011)

Beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JC (Jun 28, 2011)

Ken sent me one of these once. It was 1/14 deal, the other 13 were 'green ringed' and not blue.

It was definatly meaner than the others though. I labeled its cage 'Meanie' as precautionary to avoid getting bit.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jun 28, 2011)

What a hog!  Were you feeding it knockwurst?

I don't remember the handling pic...I hope you find it.


----------



## KyuZo (Jun 29, 2011)

JC said:


> Ken sent me one of these once. It was 1/14 deal, the other 13 were 'green ringed' and not blue.
> 
> It was definatly meaner than the others though. I labeled its cage 'Meanie' as precautionary to avoid getting bit.


do you still have any left?


----------



## JC (Jun 29, 2011)

KyuZo said:


> do you still have any left?


No, but you should check with Ken about his African imports scheduling. He is bound to have one eventually.


----------



## shaihulud (Jul 1, 2011)

Woah, that is one fat pede!


----------

